# Moved recently to Athens



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello we have moved recently to Athens from Newcastle with our 11 months son.
We live close to centre of Athens and we are wondering if there are any english expats around here since we dont know anybody yet.

Also are there any english speaking toddler groups?

Alistair - Sophia


----------



## Integ (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi 

we are UK Expats living in Athens .
dont know of any playgroups but im sure there are some out there.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Sophia,
If you'd like to give me a call (on 6949832626) I can tell you about the playgroup in Agia Paraskevi.
Best wishes,
Kate.


----------



## DavidG (May 6, 2009)

Hi Alistair and Sophia,

Just wanted to reasure your there are quite a few expats here in Athens. Im no sure about Toddler groups as my wife and I haven't had any children yet.. But I think she's planning them for this year... ) I moved here last March and have had a fab time... were very central about 5min walk from Syntagma. 

I dont know too many people yet either its just the way Athens is, everyone is very friendly but getting an invite out can be very odd not quit as friendly as Northerners... 

So if you fancy meeting up sometime for a coffee or drink just drop me a message.

There are a few groups who meet up via facebook, meet in Athens and another similar named group can't remember it's name off the top of my head. Ive been to a few meet ups, in fact there is one tommorrow I think. Might be your thing or might not... also a bar in Kolinaki Cafe Boheme very small but a friendly crowd and lots of different Nationalities not just Brits...


Hope this helps.....

David


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Alistair, Sophia, David,

Ive been here for 12 years, so if you need any help or information, come for coffee in my (well half of it is) shop in Fillelinon, just of Syntagma.

Im there every day, twice a day.

Look forward to being of help.

Les


----------



## marie corby (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, my name is marie i have a little girl who will turn 3 years in a few months, Can anyone help me? We have just moved to Noes Kosmos and i was wondering if there was any playgroups in the area? and if anyone knows of shops that sells british products,


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

marie corby said:


> Hello, my name is marie i have a little girl who will turn 3 years in a few months, Can anyone help me? We have just moved to Noes Kosmos and i was wondering if there was any playgroups in the area? and if anyone knows of shops that sells british products,


Hello Marie,
I also have a little girl who is nearly 3 and we go to a lovely, friendly playgroup in Agia Paraskevi twice a week. You are very welcome to join, or come along and see if you like it. It's not in your area though, unfortunately. If you have a car you could drive, but if not it would be quite a trek on public transport because you'd have to get onto the blue line of the metro. It can be done, but it would be quite tiring for you. When our playgroup was in its old location I used to take a bus, a metro and then walk 2 km, and it was worth it, but totally exhausting!
I don't know of any playgroups in your area but there is one in Glyfada which might be nearer for you and easier to get to. It's called Friends Corner. You could look it up on the internet.
As for shops selling British products, I don't know of any that specialise but AB Vasilopoulos the supermarket has a few British products in the larger branches, like baked beans. Maybe someone else knows of somewhere better?
Good luck,
Kate.


----------



## marie corby (Jan 7, 2011)

Kataki said:


> Hello Marie,
> I also have a little girl who is nearly 3 and we go to a lovely, friendly playgroup in Agia Paraskevi twice a week. You are very welcome to join, or come along and see if you like it. It's not in your area though, unfortunately. If you have a car you could drive, but if not it would be quite a trek on public transport because you'd have to get onto the blue line of the metro. It can be done, but it would be quite tiring for you. When our playgroup was in its old location I used to take a bus, a metro and then walk 2 km, and it was worth it, but totally exhausting!
> I don't know of any playgroups in your area but there is one in Glyfada which might be nearer for you and easier to get to. It's called Friends Corner. You could look it up on the internet.
> As for shops selling British products, I don't know of any that specialise but AB Vasilopoulos the supermarket has a few British products in the larger branches, like baked beans. Maybe someone else knows of somewhere better?
> ...



HI Kate,

Sorry its taken so long to get back to you, but thank you for writing back to me. I did try Friends Corner, but it was really out of the way for us, the girls were lovely there. Are you near to the metro? I do drive, but like to know where I am first,dont think i'll ever get used to the roads here,lol. If your close we would love to meet you. 
cheers, Marie


----------



## marie corby (Jan 7, 2011)

HI Kate, 
sorry, my computer doesn't like to work properly, 
Sorry its taken so long for me to reply, but thankyou for getting back to me in the first place. We have tried Friends Corner, but it was too far and quite difficult to find, even with a GPS (dont ask), anyway would love to come and meet you, are you near to the Metro, I do drive, but like to know the raods and area first, dont think i'll ever get used to driving here, lol, also to meet somenew nice people.

Cheers, Marie


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

marie corby said:


> HI Kate,
> sorry, my computer doesn't like to work properly,
> Sorry its taken so long for me to reply, but thankyou for getting back to me in the first place. We have tried Friends Corner, but it was too far and quite difficult to find, even with a GPS (dont ask), anyway would love to come and meet you, are you near to the Metro, I do drive, but like to know the raods and area first, dont think i'll ever get used to driving here, lol, also to meet somenew nice people.
> 
> Cheers, Marie


Hello Marie,
I'm really glad that you are thinking of coming along to the playgroup. It's near Nomismatokopeio metro station on the blue line (that takes 15-20 minutes from Syntagma). You could walk to the playgroup from there but it's quite a trek and uphill so it's easier to take bus 407 from the metro - it's just a few stops. I or someone else could come and meet you the first time at the station to show you where to go. We meet on Wednesdays and Fridays. We don't really have a fixed time and it's all quite relaxed but it's usually from about 1.15/1.30 on Wednesdays and a bit later on Fridays. 
I wonder if you can send me a private message on here, then I could give you my phone number or e-mail address so I can tell you more details. I think you have to make a certain number of posts on here first, then it allows you to send private messages. 
I don't blame you for not driving on unknown roads! I don't either. It's so stressful. Maybe when you could drive when you get used to playgroup and where it is.
Best wishes,
Kate.


----------



## marie corby (Jan 7, 2011)

Kataki said:


> Hello Marie,
> I'm really glad that you are thinking of coming along to the playgroup. It's near Nomismatokopeio metro station on the blue line (that takes 15-20 minutes from Syntagma). You could walk to the playgroup from there but it's quite a trek and uphill so it's easier to take bus 407 from the metro - it's just a few stops. I or someone else could come and meet you the first time at the station to show you where to go. We meet on Wednesdays and Fridays. We don't really have a fixed time and it's all quite relaxed but it's usually from about 1.15/1.30 on Wednesdays and a bit later on Fridays.
> I wonder if you can send me a private message on here, then I could give you my phone number or e-mail address so I can tell you more details. I think you have to make a certain number of posts on here first, then it allows you to send private messages.
> I don't blame you for not driving on unknown roads! I don't either. It's so stressful. Maybe when you could drive when you get used to playgroup and where it is.
> ...


Hi Kate,

Dont think i can send you a private message, so my e'mail is [email protected]. talk to you soon. thanks again 

marie


----------

